# Corn Cob pens



## Darrin (Jan 7, 2009)

I love making these...and they sell well if you know any vegetarians or vegans! Yes, they are real corn cobs (for those who have never seen this kind of stuff before  )
Darrin


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Darrin,

Nice job on the corn cob pen. I have yet to try one, but that is soon to change as soon as my new lathe gets here. I have plans on moving forward in a big way with my turning 

Thanks for sharing the nice pics and inspiration.


----------



## scotirish10 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice work, Darrin! Only question; is did you eat the corn off?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Fine looking pen Darrin.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Unfortunately ready prepared corn cobs aren't available here, I once tried drying some both in the microwave and in the sun, but they just went soggy. Any ideas?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Have you tried some baby corn on the cob in the can and some super glue/varnish 
That stuff is hard and dry out of the can  LOL bad stuff LOL, good for pens maybe 
I think they use that crap for Stir-Fry 


=====



harrysin said:


> Unfortunately ready prepared corn cobs aren't available here, I once tried drying some both in the microwave and in the sun, but they just went soggy. Any ideas?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Harry,

Down here out on the farm, we scrape the cob to get any remaining cornels out of it when making skillet fried corn. This leaves nothing on the cob to retain moisture and they dry out like clean socks when left outdoors in the barn yard. Once dried, we have a lot of different uses for them such as toliet paper substitude, etc 

After the cob is dried, you do know that you must encase the cob in resin don't you?


----------



## Pagan Wizard (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is a link to buy corncob blanks on line

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...ornhusker_Pen_Blanks___cornhusker_blank?Args=


Here is a video that shows turning a corncob blank into a pen.

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/20...ning-pens-on-the-lather-from-start-to-finish/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

corncob pen

Boy you talk about a big sucker, looks like broom stick to me 
but that's just my 2 cents 

======


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Darrin, excellent work your pens look really nice!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Darrin that is a great looking pen. Well done.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, that should be sufficient information for me to come up with something.


----------



## Darrin (Jan 7, 2009)

Harry, when turning cob blanks, make sure you have a fair ammount of CA glue on hand to fill in any voids since this is an organic material your turning  Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Unfortunately ready prepared corn cobs aren't available here, I once tried drying some both in the microwave and in the sun, but they just went soggy. Any ideas?


Harry, 

Is there some reason that you can't buy blanks from here? I would not think it would be produce. Hmmm...


----------

